# Using Behringer active crossover for DIY build?



## Sixtusv (Jan 4, 2015)

Hello fellow DIYer's,

While researching active crossovers and other options to test and build a new DIY speaker, I came across this item in Ebay for $50: Behringer CX3400 Super-X Pro

Is this something that could be used to test multiple drivers in one enclosure (along with REW) in order to determine the optimal combination of crossover frequencies? (Sub/woofer/midrange/tweeter) without having to build multiple cross-overs?

Furthermore, could this item be something that can be stripped down, integrated into the cabinet, and eventually becomes a hard-wired part of a multi-driver speaker enclosure? 

Other than cabling and size of box, are there other concerns that I should be cautious about when purchasing an item like this, such as driver impedance, gain, distortion etc?

Thanks!

Six - Minneapolis.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

You shouldn't approach the design as "trying different crossovers," instead you aim for a crossover point based on key aspects of the drivers. For starters you want to stay well above the tweeter's Fs and you also need to be within the "flat" upper range of the woofer. The slopes you choose depend on the phase response of either driver, which also depends on their geometric/physical layout on the speaker baffle.

You could build that crossover into a cabinet, but you would need access to the front for tweaking and access to the back to route the signal cables from the processor and amps.


----------



## Sixtusv (Jan 4, 2015)

fusseli said:


> You shouldn't approach the design as "trying different crossovers," instead you aim for a crossover point based on key aspects of the drivers.


I agree, but wouldn't this crossover allow me to do that by adjusting the knobs to the desired frequencies? I could then test various drivers and cabinet combinations without having to build custom crossovers for each. 



fusseli said:


> You could build that crossover into a cabinet, but you would need access to the front for adjustments and access to the back to route the signal cables from the processor and amps.


I was just thinking that more flexibility would be a good thing at this early stage. I'm not sure what I'll end up with, so looks are not an issue at this point. I mostly want to learn about the various properties that influence how a range of drivers work in various cabinet configurations (or no cabinet)

Thanks! Six.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Yep, you could get the active crossover and tweak different combos to your heart's content. Active crossovers are far more flexible than passive.


----------

